# Tips for reinventing my business



## claycontracting92 (9 mo ago)

Anyone have any tips on reinventing a general Contracting and Lawn Care business?


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

??? What is the existing starting point ??


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes. Become a pool boy and service rich, elderly, yet sexy ladies.

Jeez, with the extraordinary amount of information you gave us, how would we know.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

GC and lawn care?

Pick one. 

You can’t do both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

You can't, both those things have already been invented.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Charge $100/house per week to do a couple hours of work per week on each house in the neighborhood april through october. Lay off 80% of your crew in november, and pay the rest of them to drive around the same neighborhood and pull pieces of siding off, remove the odd shingle, etc. You can fix those in the spring.


----------



## JoeStanton (Sep 24, 2008)

I've had luck stapling my cards to 2x4 cut offs and throwing them thru windows. I pick the high end neighborhoods and it works best in the cold months!


----------

